# Tiny Knitted Key Fobs



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Another KP member (vera M) has asked me to try and find tiny patterns for key rings, key fobs, to sell at the Charity Fair at the Hospital treating her husband for Cancer and I came across this site

http://www.p-hop.co.uk/index.php/patterns/

..........hope that is right I am not that good on the computer

I believe it stands for pennies for hours of pleasure and they ask that you make a donation for the patterns. Might be worth a look.

Any other knitted ideas would be welcome, we don't have long and have only found tiny jumpers so far and of course the Tiny Teddy above. Short time scale I only have till the 16th , at the latest, to knit and deliver them. Any help would be really appreciated but they need to be knitted and on 2 straight pins please. 
Thanks, Sue .


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

If you google knit miniature ornament patterns you will find lots of differnt sites with different patterns. Hope this helps.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Here you go:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=miniature knit animals

Plus here are other miniatures you might like, the first is shown on keychains:

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/mini-key-ring-purses
http://www.pinterest.com/queenofneedles/teenie-tiny-knitting-projects/
http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/2008/05/teenie-tinies.html
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/knitted-amigurumi/8-extra-cute-amigurumi-knit-patterns


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

You have two new topics going for the same thing with a slight difference in title. This is what I included there...

Here you go:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=miniature knit animals

Plus here are other miniatures you might like, the first is shown on keychains:

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/mini-key-ring-purses
http://www.pinterest.com/queenofneedles/teenie-tiny-knitting-projects/
http://littlecottonrabbits.typepad.co.uk/free_knitting_patterns/2008/05/teenie-tinies.html
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/knitted-amigurumi/8-extra-cute-amigurumi-knit-patterns


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

If you google knit miniature ornament patterns you will find lots of differnt sites with different patterns. Hope this helps.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Tiny hats

http://kymhretz.blogspot.com.au/2011/01/patterns.html


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Miniature Christmas Ornaments in Ravelry patterns.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all 
Sue has knitted the sock and shoe and I have done the key ring bit now all is it ok for my charity please


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Try searching for Skully Keychain. It is a cute little felted key fob. That could be a good seller... 

It was from knituition.blogspot.com


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I need to start knitting now!!!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I think it looks so cute, but then I would )
Sue xx


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

do you think it looks ok sue sorry about using the dolls shoe 

all in different colours may look nice I have some selophane bags we could do a slipper as well that would be nice what do you think 
vera


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

What a lovely way to raise funds for a good cause.
I found these Mini Key-Ring Purses on Red Heart site
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/mini-key-ring-purses


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

BobzMum said:


> What a lovely way to raise funds for a good cause.
> I found these Mini Key-Ring Purses on Red Heart site
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/mini-key-ring-purses


Already posted above.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 10 days I think to get them done 
vera


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I have made this as well this afternoon for the charity I have just the side to hand sew and then thats done


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

how about a ball?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gevlochten-bal---braided-ball
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/orb-it-ball-pattern

more
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&query=BALL&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

just made a few of these


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

They are lovely Vera, the fabric you have used is FAB!!!


----------



## JosephineR57 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

